# Win 98 SE and DOS 6 dual boot problem



## drillman (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a question regarding installing DOS 6 on a Win 98 SE computer to dual boot.I want to play some of my old DOS games that will not run on Win 98. I am using Partition Magic 5.0 and I understand I need to have a separate primary partition that is 2 gigs or smaller. I am not sure how to install the DOS OS after creating the new partition. I have the boot disk and installation cd available. From the instructions it seems that I have to make the partition with the Win 98 OS "invisible" to install the DOS into the new partition. The Partition Magic will do all of these things for me but that is where I get hung up. Do I need to use the boot disk from the DOS or would I use a boot disk for Win 98? Any help on the install process of DOS 6 would be appreciated.
(I have also tried a DOS emulator called DOSBOX with very little success.)
System
Dell XPS B773r 733 mHz Pent III, 128 Mb RAM, 75 Gb HD, 32 Mb graphics card, Win 98 SE


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Why do you want to install DOS 6 on a Win98 machine...It already has that knowledge.
If it's games you want to play then, go to start, run, command, and run the DOS commands.


----------



## drillman (Jul 8, 2006)

The games I want to play require DOS 6.22. Trust me I have tried to run them under Win98 and they will not work. I have also searched a number of sites on the internet and have found 
there are a number of people with this same delima.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Do you have the DOS disks?, I believe there were 4 floppies. 

You can always start clean and install DOS first. Then, partition it for Windows. Or, use the upgrades...
If you decide to partition it in the DOS setup, then use the fdisk command and devote as much room as you want to the partition.


----------

